# Topics > Related topics > Explainable AI (XAI) >  CogXAI (Cognitive neuroscience Inspired techniques for eXplainable AI), Otto von Guericke University Magdeburg, Magdeburg, Germany

## Airicist

cogxai.de

ai.ovgu.de

Professor for Artificial Intelligence - Sebastian Stober

----------


## Airicist

"Neuroscience opens the black box of artificial intelligence"
Computer scientists use brain research methods for a better understanding of AI

February 17, 2020

----------

